# 1458 inter.



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Just a quick one I have a friend who has a 1458,the panels have seen better days 766s are still cheap tractors here .the question is will the panels swap over


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

1468?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We bought a new 1468 in 1973 , never heard of a 1458 ? btw 1 of the worst tractors ever made imO


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Qsorry my faulty it,s the v8 international 1468. At the price people on tractor house want for a restored one. He can probably buy new ones.I thinks there is a international tractor site. Waldo


----------

